# USB drive appears empty



## de_battre (May 11, 2008)

Hi, i have an ongoing problem where my usb drives appear in explorer but the file contents don't show (and when i look at properties it says there is nothing on the disk). I have used the drive on other computers with no problems and also tried other usb drives on this computer and had the same problem. The file contents are definitely not just hidden. 
Only two devices have ever worked when plugged in via usb on my computer (the keyboard and the mouse). I have also tried to access the usb drive while running a live cd version of linux and the usb drive fails to mount which makes me think it is a hardware problem. I thought i would post and see if anyone had any ideas what is going on before i try something drastic. What i don't get is why the keyboard and mouse will work but other usb devices won't (i have also tried to plug in a printer and a modem with no luck). 
At times, after plugging in the drive i also get a message saying the device would work better if plugged into a usb 2.0 port and i have tested it in every available port with no luck. I do not have the original xp disc. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## de_battre (May 11, 2008)

Any ideas?


----------



## Cordialis (May 9, 2008)

No not really. I had a similar problem once a went to Dell's homepage to update all drivers. That did solve the problem but more or less sabotaged most mouse functions...


----------



## Naveentechies (May 12, 2008)

de_battre said:


> Any ideas?


HI, 

After reading ur problem i come to point that you r using a older versin of USB port may be 1.0 or 1.4. I think ur problem can be solved after using newer version of USB port like 2.0 or higher.

Thanks & Regards

If u have any other query feel free to ask me at [email protected]
:wave:


----------

